# NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?



## PetriHelix (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand von Euch wo man in NRW ein Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen kann?


Habe damals mit einem Freund zusammen die Prüfung gemacht (müsste so um 1993 gewesen sein) und immer gut auf das Dokument aufgepasst. Beim letzten Umzug ist es dann doch irgendwie weg gekommen.

Den blauen "5 Jahres Schein" habe ich noch. Der wird auch normalerweise ohne Probleme verlängert. 

Allerdings würrde ich gerne wissen wo und wie ich mein Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen kann.


----------



## wilhelm (24. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

Bei dem Amt bei dem du die Prüfung abgelegt hast. Fischereischein und Ausweis mitnehmen dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

Ich hatte meines auch verloren. Du musst dich entweder an den Verein wenden wo du die Prüfung absolviert hast oder du rufst die untere Fischerreibehörde deiner Stadt an. Die archivieren die Zeugnisse aber nur 10 Jahre


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

Lese gerade 1993.... Das wird wahrscheinlich nix mehr..


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Den blauen "5 Jahres Schein" habe ich noch. Der wird auch normalerweise ohne Probleme verlängert.
> 
> Allerdings würrde ich gerne wissen wo und wie ich mein Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen kann.




Du kannst das Prüfungszeugniss nicht nochmal beantragen, wenn du das Prüfungszeugniss haben willst muss du die Prüfung neu machen. Ich habe auch meine Dokumente verloren (Schein und Prüfungszeugniss), und zum Glück war ich im Rechner vermerkt, das man mir die Schein ausgestellt hatte, sonst hätte ich die Prüfung neu machen müssen. Du kannst echt froh sein das der Schein nicht auch abhanden gekommen ist, sonst wäre eine neue Prüfung fällig.


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

@PetriHelix

Du musst bei der unteren Fischereibehörde anrufen die
Dir damals anhand der Prüfung den Schein ausgestellt 
hat. 
Wenn die die Daten noch haben bescheinigen die, dass
Du die Prüfung gemacht hast.
Das ist ein einfacher "Amtswisch" aber kein Prüfungszeugnis.
Damit und mit dem Fischereischein kannst Du alles erledigen,
Vereinsbeitritt usw. usw. da wo beide Dokumente nötig sind.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## heineken2003 (25. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

Hallo,

hab ich vor 4 Wochen bekommen so ein Teil. Hatte 96' die Prüfung abgelegt. 
Kostete mich 34 Euronen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## PetriHelix (26. April 2012)

*AW: NRW - Prüfungszeugnis neu beantragen?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Habe heute in meiner alten Wohnung (Haus meiner Eltern) noch einmal alles nach geguckt und das Prüfungszeugnis gefunden! Schwein gehabt...
Hatte hier schon alles auf den Kopf gestellt.


----------

